# 2 Cute Egon Videos =)



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

This one is of Egon huffing and then charging at the camera while huffing. Hes such a stupid nugget  haha






This one is Egon showing me that he loves me and INSISTS on cuddling haha


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, what a cutie. He looks so sweet.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Like the 2nd video best,it shows off his beautiful coloring


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

Egon is gorgeous!! I love his coloring.. and he has such a sweet little face.
He really loves you too.
My Bacon would never even look at me when there's food in front of his face lol


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

<3 aw hahaa. Egon is always like that. whenever I take him out he is very persistent on crawling into my lap. I just wish he wasn't a poop machine haha


----------

